# routed tuck away 25



## joejoeguns (Nov 11, 2007)

I know I don't post much but I thought I would share my new track I just finished. I is based on the tuck away 25, stretched to 8 foot.Lap lengths average 31 feet. It is build with folding legs,4 lanes,lap timer 2000 with IR sensors. Power rails are made with 430 magnetic stainless set .005 above the painted MDF surface. Track power is supplied by 4 19.5v lap-top chargers wired for brakes.I have to think of a name for it but other than that it's done and performs very well.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the landscaping is cool. it looks like it has lots of speed with just enough curves to make it challenging. you say folding legs ..... how do you store it when not in use?


----------



## joejoeguns (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks I like landscaping on a track but I still like it race-able so I ran it for a few days to see where the wipe outs happen most and designed around recoveries. It's a fun track but I wouldn't say fast, T-jets just barely top out before have to slow for a turn.

Yes folding legs,but it hasn't been put up yet. Those were kinda there to please the misses(so I can say "look it folds up for storage"). The track is still in my garage, I'm working on a little office space.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Very nice job, you should post more often! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Really nice, jjg...

My old eyes can't really tell... Is the track routed out of one, single sheet?...

Also what are the sidewalls made of?...

36" wide?

Thanks, John

.


----------



## joejoeguns (Nov 11, 2007)

Yes one sheet,routed into the surface. The track measures 38"x96". The sides are made from .063 anodized aluminium. Press fit .060 round wire.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Great looking track... like the landscaping, just enough to make it look good without crowding it...
Like the grass growing in and around the rocks!!! RM


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Thanks for the info, jjg...

John
.


----------

